# Sainsburys- hot food to go section



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont know why, but normal for lunch I end up buying some kind of sandwich, like tuna or or chicken or something, just discovered the hot food section.....my goodness, im munching on 3 of the fatest chicken kebabd stick with some spicey sauce, nom nom nom

its all good stuff like cooked whole chickens, chicken fillets etc, a god send for a tastey hot meal with plenty of good protein in

made my dribble like homer...

just sayin like.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> A little while ago I got ripped on for only just working out how to use the Internet to download free music. I am now ripping on you for only just finding out you can buy hot food lol.
> 
> Tit!


haha, its a fair comment, ive just moved jobs and normally would have got my food from the hot food wagon that came round, but now im next door to sainsburys


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

tesco are similar. deli section


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Always get my luch from sainsbury

Half roast chicken £2.20

Chicken Leg 99p

Chicken Keebab £1.55

Chicken burger £1.45

Beef Burger £1.75

Are we allowed to discuss sauces and prices


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Always get my luch from sainsbury
> 
> Half roast chicken £2.20
> 
> ...


Reggae reggae sauce I hope! :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> You eat all that for lunch???
> 
> The new sainsburys in town?


Dont be silly mate if i could eat all that i'd be huge lol

Those are my regular choices from the hot food section... The one by the station bro i work across the road


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Believe it or not, they also sell chicken that is raw. I pay about £6 and get a whole KG of the stuff. If you take it home, cook it and refrigerate it you can then eat it the next day for lunch :lol:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Its either Reggae reggae sauce - or nosauce

Ima bring some sauce into work, :thumbup1:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Believe it or not, they also sell chicken that is raw. I pay about £6 and get a whole KG of the stuff. If you take it home, cook it and refrigerate it you can then eat it the next day for lunch :lol:


haha point taken


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Reggae reggae sauce I hope! :lol:


Of course

They even do a Reggae REggae pastie £1.60


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Of course
> 
> They even do a Reggae REggae pastie £1.60


I used to live in Luton, every saturday me and ex missus would go into town, there was always theres Jamaican man in a van there who cooked all fresh food that morning, like jerk chicken and the pastie things, would always buy some lunch or that nights dinner that, absolutley lovely bloke and his food was amazing, his home made pasties were special

Anyway, that my life story for you


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nandos peri peri FTW


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

VeNuM said:


> I used to live in Luton, every saturday me and ex missus would go into town, there was always theres Jamaican man in a van there who cooked all fresh food that morning, like jerk chicken and the pastie things, would always buy some lunch or that nights dinner that, absolutley lovely bloke and his food was amazing, his home made pasties were special
> 
> Anyway, that my life story for you


yeh jamaican patties are da lick :laugh:

there was this jamaican food shop up the road from where i worked that my jamaican workmate got me onto. curry goat with rice n peas, acki n saltfish, brown stewed fish. my fave was the plantin and fried dumplins and the homemade porridge with rum they`d do for breakfast :tongue:

like my workmate used to say. its strong food bwoy!    fond memories


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

VeNuM said:


> I used to live in Luton, every saturday me and ex missus would go into town, there was always theres Jamaican man in a van there who cooked all fresh food that morning, like jerk chicken and the *pastie things*, would always buy some lunch or that nights dinner that, absolutley lovely bloke and his food was amazing, his home made pasties were special
> 
> Anyway, that my life story for you


I think you will find it is 'pasty tings'


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

3 chinese chicken thighs £1 from sainsburys


----------



## Ice_Man (Nov 1, 2009)

I work at sainsburys. Most of the time I get my chicken on break. Keep couple of sauces in my locker too lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> I used to live in Luton, every saturday me and ex missus would go into town, there was always theres Jamaican man in a van there who cooked all fresh food that morning, like jerk chicken and the pastie things, would always buy some lunch or that nights dinner that, absolutley lovely bloke and his food was amazing, his home made pasties were special
> 
> Anyway, that my life story for you


You're talkin about patties mate, they're a little different to your english pasties but they're flippin delicious things i could live off them but i cant be assed cooking them


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

hendrix said:


> I think you will find it is 'pasty tings'


I think you'll find its "pattie tings"


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> I think you'll find its "pattie tings"


yes yes! patties, that what I meant, the little yellow tings of tastey goodness.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> yeh jamaican patties are da lick :laugh:
> 
> there was this jamaican food shop up the road from where i worked that my jamaican workmate got me onto. curry goat with rice n peas, acki n saltfish, brown stewed fish. my fave was the plantin and fried dumplins and the homemade porridge with rum they`d do for breakfast :tongue:
> 
> like my workmate used to say. its strong food bwoy!    fond memories


I'm goin to see my dad later after reading that... i need some ard food bwoy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> yes yes! patties, that what I meant, the little yellow tings of tastey goodness.


Yes those little yellow parcels of goodness filled with delicious meats


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

beef curry pattie or saltfish pattie for me. place had about 5 or 6 different fillings


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Making me hungry for nice food you d1cks. Gotta go eat chicken and pasta in a minute


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> beef curry pattie or saltfish pattie for me. place had about 5 or 6 different fillings


Beef, salt fish, lamb and chicken are my favourite... if i had to chose 1 it'd be salt fish :drool:

I'm defo gettin myself some patties tonight


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

http://www.friendsofthecaribbean.co.uk/shop.htm

Box of 100 ordered £29.99


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Believe it or not, they also sell chicken that is raw. I pay about £6 and get a whole KG of the stuff. If you take it home, cook it and refrigerate it you can then eat it the next day for lunch :lol:


You need to find a new source, your getting stung with them prices!!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> http://www.friendsofthecaribbean.co.uk/shop.htm
> 
> Box of 100 ordered £29.99


website bookmarked, I might order some foods for the weekend


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Breda said:


> Are we allowed to discuss sauces and prices


Haha tried to rep you for this but it says I gotta spread the love first


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Haha tried to rep you for this but it says I gotta spread the love first


No worries mate spread the love


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bare patties and ting


----------

